# The Economic Joys of Socialism



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...enezuela-the-atm-hustle-is-driving-people-mad

While some people are poor in capitalism, all but the elite are equally poor in socialism.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank god Trump's victory, at least, put the brakes on the global elite from pushing our country further in that direction.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Venezuela Economy - GDP, Inflation, CPI and Interest Rate

Additional information on the floundering economy of Venezuela.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They can change it only if they put there heads together and get there country on the right track , it will take time , but the people has to do it .


----------

